# Solar



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

In the spring of 2012, the sun appears to be shining on the latest solar technology startup, KarmSolar. The company came to the foreground of Egypt’s technology stage on the laurels of Google’s blockbuster nine-month long Ebda competition. KarmSolar made it to the top 20 finalists, but lost the top prize to traffic reporting service Bey2ollak.

They’ve also been generating global buzz, winning the $11,000 (LE 66,440) first prize in the Wharton-HCT Innovation Tournament announced in May in Abu Dhabi. At the event, KarmSolar CEO Ahmed Zahran pledged to make the project commercially viable over the next 12 months.

Business Today: Reaching for the Sun


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> In the spring of 2012, the sun appears to be shining on the latest solar technology startup, KarmSolar. The company came to the foreground of Egypt’s technology stage on the laurels of Google’s blockbuster nine-month long Ebda competition. KarmSolar made it to the top 20 finalists, but lost the top prize to traffic reporting service Bey2ollak.
> 
> They’ve also been generating global buzz, winning the $11,000 (LE 66,440) first prize in the Wharton-HCT Innovation Tournament announced in May in Abu Dhabi. At the event, KarmSolar CEO Ahmed Zahran pledged to make the project commercially viable over the next 12 months.
> 
> Business Today: Reaching for the Sun


Bad time to get into this business, big worldwide oversupply. We have a new(ish) solar manufacturing unit, but can actually buy completed wafers from China for the same cost as raw materials.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Bad time to get into this business, big worldwide oversupply. We have a new(ish) solar manufacturing unit, but can actually buy completed wafers from China for the same cost as raw materials.


I see. But given the huge fuel shortage problems that Egypt has been facing wouldn't it be a good idea to invest in solar energy to supply the local market?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am always amazed at the lack of solar energy in the Med and other hot sunny climates.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I see. But given the huge fuel shortage problems that Egypt has been facing wouldn't it be a good idea to invest in solar energy to supply the local market?



Yes you would think that it would be a bit of a no-brainer. Egypt does have options, namely: solar, natural gas fired power generation and updating and improving on the hydro plants (or indeed all three but that would bring further problems). All would require significant planning and capital investment, so I guess that it is a good thing that the country finally has a government in place which can hopefully start to get the process moving.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Yes you would think that it would be a bit of a no-brainer. Egypt does have options, namely: solar, natural gas fired power generation and updating and improving on the hydro plants (or indeed all three but that would bring further problems). All would require significant planning and capital investment, so I guess that it is a good thing that the country finally has a government in place which can hopefully start to get the process moving.


 also lots of wind on the coast almost every day...when I went home to South Africa recently I saw thousands of solar panels installed on the informal settlements houses all over the country. Apparantly a government initiative of part financing to generate savings on energy usage, so as to reduce the number of new coal fired power stations needed to provide enough energy to new industry. I though it was cool.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I think the decades of subsidized fuel and gas in Egypt has severely distorted the market.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

There was talk of building a massive solar energy project among North African countries, but cooperation on that scale seems unlikely now what with all the political upheaval. 

Here is the article:
Can North Africa Light Up Europe with Solar Power?: Scientific American

Certainly something on a smaller scale here in Egypt would be a good idea I think, we'll see if it ever takes hold.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Qsw said:


> There was talk of building a massive solar energy project among North African countries, but cooperation on that scale seems unlikely now what with all the political upheaval.
> 
> Here is the article:
> Can North Africa Light Up Europe with Solar Power?: Scientific American
> ...


Let's hope so.


----------

